# starting a cycle dianabol+deca 200



## ufc69 (Dec 8, 2009)

im planing to start this cycle in just over a month, this is what i've got 2x 10ml vials of deca 200 - 250x 5mg dianabol tabs. 

im thinkin to strech it out over 7 weeks so this is what ive come up with. 
week.1 2ml deca200 
week.2 3ml deca200 
week.3 3ml deca200 
week.4 3ml deca200 
week.5 3ml deca200 
week.6 3ml deca200 
week.7 3ml deca200 
and take 25mg dianabol daily till it runs out. 

i've got my diet pretty much figured out with it consisting of about 6000-7000 cal daily and around 400 grams protein daily, but i need help with a workout routine as i'm not to sure how much i can workout wile doin this cycle? can i work every muscle group daily? or every second day?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 8, 2009)

That's generally not a good stack. What cycles have you done before?


----------



## ufc69 (Dec 8, 2009)

this will be my first, any advice to improve it will be appreciated


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 8, 2009)

This will shut you down big time.  Deca should be run with test.

/V


----------



## ufc69 (Dec 8, 2009)

so if i did just take the dianabol an deca would i see good gains still? or will it have bad results? im just not sure if i can get my hands on anything else right now


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2009)

Nandrolone can have a negative effect on libido. Most guys will advise running it with Testosterone.


----------



## ufc69 (Dec 8, 2009)

will it only have a negative effect on libido wilst on it? will it return to normal after the cycle?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2009)

ufc69 said:


> will it only have a negative effect on libido wilst on it? will it return to normal after the cycle?


If you do a good PCT you will be fine post cycle. Also this stack will elicit decent results muscle wise.


----------



## ufc69 (Dec 8, 2009)

can you advise on everything you think should be added to this cycle an i'll try an get it.


----------



## bigsteel (Dec 8, 2009)

I would add Test to this, as well as a good PCT.
As far as training goes, this cycle will not allow you to train full body every day.  No cycle would do that.
I get the gut feeling that you may not be ready for a cycle yet.


----------



## ufc69 (Dec 8, 2009)

i respect your advise an even if im not ready to start a cycle im prob gona do it anyway so i just want as much help as you guys can give me, im gona try an get my hands on some sus 250, so if i have sus 250, deca 200 an dianabol what dosages do you recomend for a first timer? im 6 foot tall just over 190 pounds bout 14 percent body fat


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 8, 2009)

ufc69 said:


> i respect your advise an even if im not ready to start a cycle im prob gona do it anyway so i just want as much help as you guys can give me, im gona try an get my hands on some sus 250, so if i have sus 250, deca 200 an dianabol what dosages do you recomend for a first timer? im 6 foot tall just over 190 pounds bout 14 percent body fat


This is your 1st cycle.You say your gonna try to get some sus 250. Use 500mg ew of that for 8to10 wks.pct properly;and save the deca and dbol for a later cycle when you understand what these substances do.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 8, 2009)

Keep it simple and just use testosterone for your first cycle. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2009)

ufc69 said:


> can you advise on everything you think should be added to this cycle an i'll try an get it.


 


bigsteel said:


> *I would add Test to this, as well as a good PCT.*
> As far as training goes, this cycle will not allow you to train full body every day. No cycle would do that.
> I get the gut feeling that you may not be ready for a cycle yet.


Agree with the bold but keep in mind if you have side effects you will not know what compound is causing them so personally I would only run 1 compound my first cycle.


----------



## ufc69 (Dec 8, 2009)

ok thanks guys i'll try an get sum sus250 or sumthin an give the testosterone a go, but can sumone still tell me how often i can work each muscle group wile doin a cycle of testosterone? and is 6000- 7000 cal an 400grams of protien a day a good amount wilst on the cycle?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 9, 2009)

Avoid sust and get a test with ONE ester, either cyp or enan for a first go.

/V


----------



## quark (Dec 9, 2009)

VictorZ06 said:


> Avoid sust and get a test with ONE ester, either cyp or enan for a first go.
> 
> /V



Totally agree. You will see sigificant gains on your first cycle with either of these esters. Cycle length of 10 or 12 weeks. Most save the stacking for later, *heavyiron* gave you the reason why.


----------



## ufc69 (Dec 9, 2009)

ok will i need clomid an nolvadex, if so how much should i take an whats the best way to take them? 
an is there anything else i should be taking?


----------

